# bandsaw blades



## jimmyjames (Aug 27, 2013)

Good morning all, I'm going to order some blades this morning so I can have them here by Friday when my band saw gets here, the only company that I can find to get them here by then is grizzly, they sell a 154 1/2" x 1 1/4" blade 1.3tpi hook carbon blade for about $30, anybody used they're blades? I looked into the blades that mike1950 mentioned but they have a 6-14 day shipping.....


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 27, 2013)

Have not used nor seen recommended Grizz blades. Maybe order a couple -then decide on other choices- I cannot tell you about supercut shipping- they are only 30 miles from me. Del shisler ( sorry about spelling del) has ordered from florida- he could probably tell.


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm just ordered 1of them to get my by for this weekend, I will be looking into getting a better blade after the weekend. The best price I have found is the brand you mentioned mike


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 27, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Good morning all, I'm going to order some blades this morning so I can have them here by Friday when my band saw gets here, the only company that I can find to get them here by then is grizzly, they sell a 154 1/2" x 1 1/4" blade 1.3tpi hook carbon blade for about $30, anybody used they're blades? I looked into the blades that mike1950 mentioned but they have a 6-14 day shipping.....



Here's where I order mine from. Great price and quick turn around!

http://www.bibbtool.com/bandsaw_blades.php

Hope that helps!

Andrew


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 27, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> I'm just ordered 1of them to get my by for this weekend, I will be looking into getting a better blade after the weekend. The best price I have found is the brand you mentioned mike



Jimmy they are good blades and they have been in biz since the 60's


----------



## justturnin (Aug 27, 2013)

I get my BS blades from woodcraftbands.com. They typically ship the same day if you call early enough. I am looking on their catalog and the offer 1.25" 1.3H blades on there. Says they are Lenox Woodmaster blades.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 27, 2013)

justturnin said:


> I get my BS blades from woodcraftbands.com.



Another vote for woodcraftbands.com. Great guy to deal with and happy to talk to you on the phone to help you figure out exactly what you want and need.

As good or better than some of the big name brands at a much better price.


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 29, 2013)

Got my grizzly blades in today, dang 1.3tpi is one aggressive blade..... I will seen how they hold up.


----------



## Darkmoorwoods (Aug 29, 2013)

Check with Laguna if you want resharpenable resaw blades. 1/3 is great if you have the power..


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 29, 2013)

Darkmoorwoods said:


> Check with Laguna if you want resharpenable resaw blades. 1/3 is great if you have the power..




Lagunas pricing for blades is crazy high, for a carbide inserted blade they want over $350 for my size, I can buy almost 15 blades for that price, plus I'm mainly cutting green wood, now if I was cutting 12"+ thick blocks of dry lumber for say book matched panels for guitars that need a buttery smooth finish I would consider a carbide blade, but it would be a Laguna, lagunas prices are just too high. I've used a 28" Laguna and I can't see where they're high prices are justified, they have the same basic design as every other band saw manufacturer. To spend that kind of money on a saw you better be cutting ALOT of wood to pay for that thing.... just because something is the most expensive thing made doesn't mean its the highest quality....


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 29, 2013)

Darkmoorwoods said:


> Check with Laguna if you want resharpenable resaw blades. 1/3 is great if you have the power..



And actually the lower the tooth count per inch the less power you need to cut at a certain speed, finish quality will suffer but ease of cut is more important to me. The deeper gullets allow more material to be carried out of the cut making less drag and friction on the blade. The higher the tooth count the slower the cut and better the finish.


----------

